# Hormel - What they say about Shelf Life



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

In their FAQ section.. Hormel says

Q - What is the shelf life of a Hormel Foods product in an unopened can?
A- The product is always safe to consume as long as the seal has remained intact, unbroken and securely attached. However, the flavor and freshness of the product gradually begin to decline after three years from the manufacturing date.

Q -A- Can we serve a canned product beyond the "Best By" date shown on the container?
We recommend using our canned item by the date printed on the container for best quality, flavor and freshness. After this time, the product should be safe to use as long as the can has not been compromised (no dents, split seams or other container damage). We recommend storing canned items in a cool, dry place to adequately preserve the flavor.

and more Q n A

FAQs


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Makes you wonder. I wish I had access to a lab and a lab technician that could test multiple samples of foods kept over the years to tell us really if its dangerous or not. Honestly a little cayenne/Cajun pepper added to a 15 year old can of SPAM would be just fine for me.

Hormel could actually make $$$ on spam even more by hitting the prepper market with a prepper approval.

Hmmm... that's an idea... Someone start a thread called Prepper Food Approval list and only list food that preppers would keep.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its a crying shame there isn't some little lab that could test this stuff. Thinking of hospitals that deal with food poisoning cases, small colleges that train medical people.

Hormel was known as one of the better brands of canned meat. Ive lost my taste for canned meat over the last few months. Been on a steak and fried potatoes with eggs trip for a while now.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Had a can of Campbell's cream of chicken a few moths ago that had a BB 2007 date and it was just fine. I tend to cook food past the BB date a little longer
but so far I have never had any issue with stuff a year or 2 past use by or best by dates. I have heard pop top items generally won't hold up as well as an
item you open with an opener??


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

One year in 1995 we needed a Campbell's soup label to send away for something. So we took the label off a can of the tomato soup. (Uh-Oh right?) We eventually forgot what was in that can because it had no label, and we didn't know what it was so why open it? Fast forward to 2006. It got dropped a few times and I guess it was time to open it up. It was starting to turn to a solid. Not completely, but it was starting to stick to itself. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think for the most part.... illness is due to bad handling of food as it is being prepared...not (Commercial) canned

My opinion is that canned food is good forever if stored right...if it is bad..you will MOSTLY know when you open the can and the smell hit you in the face

It is inside a sealed can... what bacteria will grow year 4, 6, 10 that did not grow year 1

I have never had a bad can... I have had some badly handled cans...


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think for the most part.... illness is due to bad handling of food as it is being prepared...not (Commercial) canned
> 
> My opinion is that canned food is good forever if stored right...if it is bad..you will MOSTLY know when you open the can and the smell hit you in the face
> 
> ...


this does not apply to canned or evaporated milk. those will spoil, burst open and make a huge stinky mess. stick to that use by date


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

ohhh - thanks for the heads up on that! Checking the back room in a few mins...


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Does anyone have suggestions for recipes for Spam and Dak hams? I saw one calling for dicing the meat and mixing with eggs and peppers for a breakfast meal. Any others ideas? Variety IS the spice of life!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for recipes for Spam and Dak hams? I saw one calling for dicing the meat and mixing with eggs and peppers for a breakfast meal. Any others ideas? Variety IS the spice of life!


I'm having sliced spam fried with rice this morning, maybe eggs too.
My father would make diced spam with kernel corn. Oddly delicious.

And thinly sliced spam fried hard.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

With all the salt and preservatives a can of Spam should out last most of us!


----------

